# Rod Wraper for Sale



## troutman (Oct 11, 2012)

I hope this is in the right place

For sale DL713 Flex Coat Power Rod Wrapper and GM18SL Flex Coat finishing Motor 18rpm with Slip Clutch. Only wrapped one Rod 4 months old. 
Price: $325
Links to Retail Cost
http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Power-Wrappers/Flexcoat-DL713-Power-Wrapper
http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Dryers/Flexcoat-Finishing-Motor-18-RPM
http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Parts/Flexcoat-Slip-Clutch


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Interested in trading?


----------



## troutman (Oct 11, 2012)

What did you have in mind?


----------



## troutslayer87 (Feb 16, 2013)

Troutman what is the dimensions of the wrapper?


----------



## troutman (Oct 11, 2012)

8 ft long by 8 in wide. It was bought in september. Was bought for my nephew and he lost interest in it. They only wrapped one rod on it. The only reason we are selling is because we already have two rappers


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

*Still for sale?*

Troutman Just wondering if you still have this for sale?


----------



## troutman (Oct 11, 2012)

yes


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok, I'm in the market right now and just wanted to make sure what was available. Still looking around. and may not be able to sell the wife on the price tag of anything but a hand wrapper. but she always appreciates a "deal"... I'll be in touch after discussions with her.


----------

